# GSync vs. FreeSync



## PCIT (26. März 2017)

Hallo zusammen,
ich würde über die nächsten Monate gerne meinen komplettes System überarbeiten und gerne mit dem Bildschirm anfangen, naja davon hat man ja irgendwie am meisten. 
Jetzt stellt sich bei mir die grundlegende Frage ob GSync oder FreeSync. 
Ich hab schon gesehen, dass GSync deutlich teurer ist, wenn ich mir aber vergleichbare Modelle raussuche, dann wird der Unterschied geringer.

Meine Anforderungen: Mind 27" und 2560x1440 wenn 16:9  oder mind 34" und 3440x1440 wenn 21:9, sowie ein schöner großer Sync-Bereich und höhenverstellbar.

Meine beiden Favoriten hab ich mal hier:

Acer Predator XB271HUAbmiprz Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Sehr schöner großer Sync-Bereich

ASUS MG278Q Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
hier nur bis 40 Hz, dafür aber 100€ günstiger.

Ein Vorteil bei GSync wäre allerding, dass ich erstmal meine Grafikkarte behalten könnte, während ich bei FreeSync dann doch mehr oder weniger zwingend ne starke Vega benötige. 
Gleichzeitig gibt es aber gerade noch bezahlbare 21:9 Monitor nur mit FreeSync.....(um genau zu sein den hier: LG Electronics 34UB88-B Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland) 
Hat leider nur nen kleinen Bereich und ist auch richtig teuer aber ist eben 21:9, das ist schon geil  Benutze ich seit gut 2 Jahren in Klein.  Allerdings kommt der Monitor sehr Office-like daher, liest sich auch von den Specs nicht ganz so toll, wie die anderen beiden (Kontrast, Reaktionszeit)

So, was ist nun empfehlenswerter? Lohnt es sich da so viel Geld auszugeben? Über 600€ ist halt schon heftig, das ist auch die absolute Obergrenze.  Klar - die richtigen Traum-Monitore gibts nur mit GSync, kosten aber jenseits der 1000€.....


----------



## wtfNow (26. März 2017)

Meine subjektive Sichtweise:
Schon allein weil Nvidia mit GSync ihre eigene *teure* Lösung durchsetzen will ist es für mich ein no-go dies auch noch zu unterstützen, das ist alle andere als nutzerfreundlich.
Für FreeSync braucht der Monitor Hersteller kein teures Modul +Lizenzkosten, es ist frei verfügbare Software und kann ohne großen Aufwand implementiert werden, Nvidia Karten könnten das genauso nutzen aber so können sie Kunden weiter auspressen und binden
Wenn dir sowas am A**** vorbei geht dann wirst nur du wissen ob dir die Leistung das Geld wert ist.
Als Entscheidungshilfe könntest du noch ein paar Monate warten bis Vega (Preis-/Leistung?) draußen ist.


----------



## Darkseth (26. März 2017)

Und etwas objektiver mit weniger Nvidia-haterei:

Kommt drauf an, ob du  künftig bei Nvidia bleiben willst oder bei AMD. Auf eins der beiden musst du dich festlegen. Auch bei Freesync wirst du künftig nur noch AMD Grafikkarten kaufen.
Nachteil bei G-Sync ist wie gesagt, der höhere Anschaffungspreis.

Btw, man kann bei beiden knapp 100€ sparen:
Freesync: ASUS MG278Q Gaming Monitor (B-Ware, Art.-Nr. 90616825) - Monitore - computeruniverse (Achtung: Rückläufer mit einem Pixelfehler. Das würde wohl nicht in Betracht kommen^^ Wenn dir aber ein B-Ware modell mit neuwertigem Zustand wo nur die Verpackung etwas eingebeult sein könnte, ist der AUfpreis für G-Sync für dich effektiv 20-30€~. Meiner Meinung nach völlig vernachlässigbar.)

Acer: ACER Predator XB271HUAbmiprz (B-Ware, Art.-Nr. 90657575) - Monitore - computeruniverse (Neuware, von Acer display getauscht. Einziges Manko: Garantie läuft seit anfang Januar, Shop gibt aber 1 Jahr gewährleistung. Dafür 80-90€~ gespart.)


Pro G-Sync würde sprechen, oft unproblematischerer Nutzungsbereich, in der Regel ab 30 bis was auch immer das maximale vom Monitor ist. 144, oder auch 165. Ein anderes Asus modell mit Freesync ist z.B. auf 35-90 begrenzt, sprich die brauchbaren Freesync modelle sind meistens nur ein teil von dem verfügbaren. Die VA Gaming panels von Samsung mit Quantum Dots haben z.B. auch keinen vollen bereich, und fangen erst ab 70 Hz an.).
Der Acer konkret, hätte hier erstens 30 bis 165, statt 40 bis 144 (obenrum wenig unterschied, aber die 165 Hz könnte nochmal ne schippe schneller sein, als 144. Sofern du das erkennen würdest), und G-Sync monitore haben ULMB als feature, was Freesync soweit ich weiß nicht hat. Das ist zwar auf 120 Hz begrenzt, eliminiert das Ghosting nahezu vollständig. Dabei werden zwischen 2 Bildern ein schwarzes Bild dazwischen gepackt.
Den Effekt davon siehst du hier: UFO Test: Multiple Framerates

Da du aktuell eine Nvidia hast, würde ich ganz klar G-Sync nehmen, besonders (!) wenn du den Asus als Neuware (weil B-Ware hat pixelfehler), mit dem Acer als B-Ware ( = Neuware, weil von Acer instand gesetzt) vergleichst. Da verschwindet der G-Sync aufpreis zum Großteil. Da ist es objektiv auch wurst, ob es proprietär ist, oder nicht. G_Sync geht nur mit Nvidia, Freesync geht nur mit AMD. Auf eins festlegen muss man sich. 


Außer natürlich: Du willst auf Vega warten, und von nvidia auf AMD wechseln. Dann würde ich den Asus als Neuware dem Acer vorziehen, selbst wenn der Preisvorteil 0€ wäre.


----------



## PCIT (27. März 2017)

Also das mit der Grafikkarte ist wirklich unwichtig. Ich richte ja die Grafikkarte nach dem Monitor und nicht umgekehrt. Es ist einfach nur so, dass ich meine GTX 1060 eben nicht sofort ersetzen müsste, sondern vielleicht noch warten könnte bis die 1080 Ti günstiger wird.

Jedenfalls, wie wichtig ist eigentlich ein großer Sync-Bereich? Bzw. wo sollte der liegen? Ich habe jetzt gesehen, dass zB 4K-Monitore deutlich günstiger sind als WQHD, weil die eben nur bis max 60HZ laufen.  Kann man da generell sagen, was besser ist, 30 bis 60Hz oder 40 bis 75Hz?
Profiteren alle Spiele von 144Hz?


----------



## Meph (27. März 2017)

144Hz sind immer besser, teilweise ist der Unterschied aber eher egal - langsame Spiele, bei denen die FPS weniger wichtig sind als die Grafik (Witcher und co) und anspruchsvolle Spiele, die nicht auf 144Hz kommen, sondern nur auf 80FPS (noch immer ein großer Schritt zu 60FPS, die auf 144Hz trotzdem besser aussehen).

Der Sync Bereich muss zur Anwendung passen - wenn dein Sync Bereich unter deinen min FPS liegt, nutzt du ihn nie, wenn er aber so niedrig ist, dass es selbst mit Sync gefühlt zu wenig FPS sind, bringt das Mininum auch nichts. Es sollte also ein möglichst großer genutzter Bereich sein.

Alles aber nur Halbwissen, da ich noch keinen 144Hz Monitor habe, mich aber informiere (und scharf darauf mache, um  endlich das Geld anzusparen)


----------



## Darkseth (28. März 2017)

Der bereich ist insofern wichtig, dass du wissen solltest, wie du von den fps her liegen wirst. bei 4k ist es halt deutlich schärfer, aber du bleibst bei 60 Hz (ist für ne 1080 ti kein Problem, die schafft hier 60 fps. Vll mal hier und da nen setting runter, aber läuft gut.
Bei 144 Hz hat die 1080 ti aber auch zu kämpfen.

Der untere bereich von 40 oder 30 ist eher nebensächlich, würde ich sagen. Soweit runter sollte man eh nicht gehen. Wen ndu etwas zockst und auf 35 fps kommst, dann hast du schlicht und ergreifend die Settings völlig falsch eingestellt  Weil 35 fps sind einfach nicht flüssig. Mi Sync gleichmäßig, aber nicht flüssig / smooth.
Mit 45 kann man schon eher arbeiten, aber weiter runter würde ich nicht. 

Hatte bisher aber noch kein game, wo meine 1060 unter 1440p nicht minimum 45-50 fps hingekriegt hat easy, mit "leichten" settings anpassen.


Der Acer B-Ware ist leider schon vergriffen. Bleiben also 100€ Unterschied ^^
Sind also 100€ für 165 Hz statt 144, sowie ULMB, und dass du es jetzt schon nutzen kannst.

Oder du sparst dir das, nimmst den Asus, hast erstmal 144 Hz, und wechselst auf ne große VEGA in paar Monaten. Jetz 1060 verkaufen und auf ne 480 wechseln wäre quatsch.
Beides Legitim.

Bedenke, so nen Monitor kann man teilweise 5-10 Jahre nutzen / Behalten. Da sind die 100€ mehr oder weniger schnuppe.
Andere leute kaufen heute noch ne GTX 1080 für 670€, obwohl es schon welche für 498€ gibt. Und was bekommen die davon? Nix. Die wird auch keine Sekunde länger durchhalten oder aktuell bleiben


----------

